# R35 GT-R Aftermarket Wheels



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

Hey guys, whats everyone's opinions oh wheels choices? 

My personal favourite are thet rears on this car. The owner has post " there are also some street setup pics with 19x10 front and 20x12.5 rear running michlin ps2's 285 35 19 front and 335 25 rear (new tires that were developed for the zr1 vette) ". If anyone else has some nice shots please post them up!





































If the fronts matched the rears (20's not 19's) to me these are the nicest aftermarket wheels yet. Which makes me wonder why the same person/company put these on the same car..


----------



## makaveli7 (Oct 23, 2007)

yeah you're right, them wheels are lovely, could just do with being a bit bigger on the front. actually looks like it could take a bit more under there.. somebody try some 22's! :chuckle:

whats going on with the black though :|


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

I don't like the first set of wheels at all, too much chrome for me. 

But the second set look great, If they were spaced right and bigger I would go for those.


----------



## jasonchiu (Mar 8, 2006)

what color is that please?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Thats Titanium.....


----------



## bnr33 (Sep 15, 2008)

Personal Favorite...... The Zele Black Edition Ray's Gram Lights


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

i must admit i prefer the nissan wheels. they also have the added advantage of already being fitted on the car when it's delivered


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Those IMO are both terrible looking, mismatched offsets aside. And what's with 19's front?? Just looks wrong!


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

naff and cheap looking.....


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Looks like the car has/is been towed as well


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

DCD said:


> Those IMO are both terrible looking, mismatched offsets aside. And what's with 19's front?? Just looks wrong!


My thoughts exactly.
That front wheel looks like a joey wheel - or some kind of push bike stabilizer.
These are the best wheels I've seen so far


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Don't like the limited edition LM's either. Seen them fitted to a few R's and they look like they are 19s due to their design. They just look so wrong on a GTR, perfect for a Porker but just wrong for a jap car!


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Are Volks doing wheels yet? Any pictures?


----------



## Jadid (Jan 2, 2008)

Blow Dog said:


> My thoughts exactly.
> That front wheel looks like a joey wheel - or some kind of push bike stabilizer.
> These are the best wheels I've seen so far


Those are actually quite nice !!


----------



## Eric GTR (Aug 8, 2008)

love the dark second set

the gtr is an ugly car like a seasoned no rules cage fighter, its not a pretty poser boy it doesn't want shiny jewellery it needs weapons and the dark set match the "mood" of the car very well imo

blue tipped exhausts look very ghey imo as well


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Like the black wheels.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

The R35 is one of a very few number of cars where I have literally seen absolutely nothing that would improve upon stock - even the Nismo offerings.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

kismetcapitan said:


> The R35 is one of a very few number of cars where I have literally seen absolutely nothing that would improve upon stock - even the Nismo offerings.



correct:thumbsup:


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

kismetcapitan said:


> The R35 is one of a very few number of cars where I have literally seen absolutely nothing that would improve upon stock - even the Nismo offerings.


Same here :thumbsup:


----------



## bigfra (Jan 19, 2008)

kismetcapitan said:


> The R35 is one of a very few number of cars where I have literally seen absolutely nothing that would improve upon stock - even the Nismo offerings.


+1 mate


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

*Standards are nice but..........*

[/IMG]

I do like the iforged selection that can be custom painted.
Think these are iforged but a bit too big for my liking.


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

*sizing up*

http://img398.imageshack.us/img398/4695/urrenderingqj0.jpg


----------



## bullett (Aug 4, 2008)

Like the black ones the best, the chrome ones look really cheap and tacky to me.


----------



## Leggy pete (Jun 12, 2002)

BBS wheels are the best on any car and make the R35 look awesome !!


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

The black ones look like a$$. Bad offset, look too old for the car.
Perhaps it is the 6 inches of fender gap, but if it was lowered and
those wheels were intended for track use only, I guess it would 
be ok. But of the 3 choices, I would go for the BBS. Would be a
hard decision between the BBS and the oem ones.


----------

